# Maybe an opportunity for someone?



## macfixer01 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've looked at this auction several times, and can't really see why someone hasn't snapped it up? IF it is what he says it is, there is some money to be made here. It's a gold watch case and chain, 29 Grams of 14K with a buy-it-now price of $610. He claims it's all marked 14K but we all know markings aren't necessarily the final word. He has a couple bad feedbacks some time ago. Anyway I'm just mentioning it in case somebody here on the forum is interested. Judge for yourself, it's not my auction and I stand to make nothing from it. I would have probably taken a chance on it myself though if I hadn't spent my spare cash elsewhere today.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350777357058

macfixer01


----------



## joem (Apr 25, 2013)

Probably not gone because it looks like steel in the picture ( at least on my screen)


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 25, 2013)

joem said:


> Probably not gone because it looks like steel in the picture ( at least on my screen)




Parts of the chain look funny but I think it's the angle of the links to the light, since those running the other direction look more gold. Also judging by the reflection off the desk I'd say it's lit with flourescent light since it all has a bluish tint.


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 25, 2013)

macfixer01 said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not gone because it looks like steel in the picture ( at least on my screen)
> ...




Or were you talking about the pinkish brownish areas in the case? I'm guessing but I think that's reflections of the guy taking the photo.


----------



## Jhuff8181 (Apr 25, 2013)

No returns is a turn off but you can always use Ebay's Buyer Protection if you can wait a few weeks to get your money back.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 29, 2013)

I wouldn't have bought because there were no hallmarks suggesting anything. That's too much of a risk.


----------



## gubni (Apr 29, 2013)

EBay Buyer Protection takes out all risk. As a general rule from pocket watches are not real but rather plated.


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 29, 2013)

gubni said:


> EBay Buyer Protection takes out all risk. As a general rule from pocket watches are not real but rather plated.




Guess I don't know enough about them to say for sure. It seems likely though that many more people bought the gold-filled, rolled gold, or plated ones than those who bought solid 14K even back in the day. I do know that any marked Guaranteed XX years are definitely not pure karat gold, since if they were solid they wouldn't need to be guaranteed against the brass showing through.

I did spot one auction last night with something I hadn't seen before, and was going to bid on it but I nodded off waiting. It was a Cashier brand watch marked "Permanent". From what I found on watch forums supposedly Permanent means they have an additional thickness of gold more than the usual amount even a 30 year watch would have. So the case was basically guaranteed for life against brassing. Being that it was at $10 with no bids and an hour to go for a 29.7 Gram case it seemed like a good deal even if was only 1/20 filled. Of course I hoped for even more with the Permanent designation.

Regarding the subject of this thread... yeah I figured worse case one could always get buyer protection if the watch parts weren't marked 14K as he said, or if they tested out as not being solid karat gold. Chances are though if something on Ebay appears to be too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## gubni (Apr 29, 2013)

The money on watches is the little old lady types. I have seen the bands also be 14k.


----------



## kilo17 (Apr 30, 2013)

After reading this thread I bought the item. I'll update everyone when it arrives.... thanx.... Keith


----------



## macfixer01 (May 11, 2013)

kilo17 said:


> After reading this thread I bought the item. I'll update everyone when it arrives.... thanx.... Keith




Keith,
So how did those watch parts work out for you? I noticed it said best offer accepted, so hopefully you saved a little more?

Just so you know I wasn't out there shilling for somebody, below is what I was referring to that I decided to buy instead. I finally got them today after over 2 weeks, and there are 24 of these oddly shaped boards. I didn't want to say too much then since I considered the idea the seller might have been a member here? The seller was some sort of game player though. I was just watching them until the end before bidding, but on the last day he cancelled someone else's existing bid due to some mythical "Listing Error" and relisted them buy-it-now. It was a little above what I had considered bidding but I bought them anyway, and I'm still a bit concerned I may have paid more than I should have. Then once I bought them he took 6 days before he even shipped them! There are 336 (24 x 14) of the 16-pin gold chips plus I hoped for some good gold from the 6 ganged Grayhill rotary switches, 5 toggle switches, and one 24-pin connector per board. The black box just has a gold colored sticker on it, it's some module they built in-house apparently. Basically just a plastic shell with a small board inside that has a bunch of discrete components on it, and all potted in Silicone Sealer. I think the front plates are maybe aluminum and have a little weight to them as well. The whole lot was about 34 pounds.

macfixer01


----------

